# pex pipe installed behind drywall broke



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

On the pex; I think that Sharkbite brand fittings are available that can transition from Pex to pipe thread so that your flexible stainless line could hook to it. Will likely have to square off the jagged end and make sure it is burr free before using the sharkbite.
On the electrical line: Hardwired is acceptable in some towns and not in others. If you cut the drywall away, you could like install a receptacle in that wall (need to check dishwasher's instruction manual to see what is an acceptable space behind the DW to put it so it doesn't interfere with the DW when you push it tight to the backwall on installation) to plug the dishwasher in if ok locally.

On both: are you having these changes inspected by building inspector? If so, they may have something to say about how the electrical supply is to be done (plugged into an outlet, switched, other???) and whether pex and a sharkbite are approved for use in your local licensing area/town. Not all towns have the same code and enforcement.


----------



## luv2mod (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the response!

Well, this set up was done by the home builders ( dr horton) so everything there was approved. 

I'm a noobie and don't want to try installing a receptacle back there, I just thought that maybe if I removed a piece of drywall I would find the red pex pipe was hooked up right behind it and I could simply untwist it and hook up my new ss piping and throw the red one away. That would be a breeze.

For the dishwasher, I got a generic electrical cord that plugs into an outlet but when I pulled it out and realized it was hardwired, I was going to just use the hardwired cord and hook it up to the dishwasher since it's already there and in good condition (and return generic cord), that should be ok right? I mean, I'm assuming it to be the same thing as using the generic electrical cord.

The sharkbite way seems ideal. Is this what you mean (image). Any special tools, tape, etc I need to get as well to hook those on?


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

luv2mod said:


> However, the piping didn't just "pull out" of the brass head to where I could clamp anything back on, it was a different kind that i guess was permanently crimped, and it literally snapped away from the head and is all jagged.


This is the first time I've heard about PEX tubing "snapping". Can you see some PEX still on the brass fitting? 

If the PEX "snapped" then there should still be about 3/4" to 1" of tubing still on the fitting and a copper or stainless steel ring crimped around the left over PEX.

It would really be great if you could take a photo showing the fitting and the broken end of the PEX tubing.

HRG


----------



## luv2mod (Jul 5, 2011)

Homerepairguy said:


> This is the first time I've heard about PEX tubing "snapping". Can you see some PEX still on the brass fitting?
> 
> If the PEX "snapped" then there should still be about 3/4" to 1" of tubing still on the fitting and a copper or stainless steel ring crimped around the left over PEX.
> 
> ...


Hey i've attached 2 more photos. One is per your request, still attached to old dishwasher. It does look like something was crimped around it and you can see the red still attached underneath. The other pic is close up of the cord coming from the drywall that snapped off the item shown in pic 1.

I am not actually 100% sure if this is pex? It is just what I gathered was the name from google searching, I should have mentioned that in my initial post. It's a really firm red tubing that doesn't really have much 'give' to it. At least not as much give as say, a garden hose.

If this isn't pex, what could it be? And would the sharkbite still be what I would use?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I didn't read if you have a valve on that line some where. Even if you do this shark bite valve will make a smooth transition for you. keep it as close to the wall as possible and add a 3/8 x3/8 dishwasher supply line to the DW. Just remove the 3/8 comp. nut and ferrule and connect your hose.


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

luv2mod said:


> Hey i've attached 2 more photos. One is per your request, still attached to old dishwasher. It does look like something was crimped around it and you can see the red still attached underneath. The other pic is close up of the cord coming from the drywall that snapped off the item shown in pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting your pictures. The red tubing in all of your photos does look like PEX and wow, if it is PEX I never knew PEX could break like that. Is there any printing on the tubing to identify it?

The photos in your original post show a lot of white stuff on the "PEX" tubing. From my research on PEX, one has to be very careful on what touches PEX tubing as there can be chemical reactions resulting in deterioration of the PEX tubing.

----------

The picture below that you posted does look like a good way to connect your dishwasher. At least you will be isolating the "PEX" tubing from dishwasher vibrations that way and hopefully prevent another breakage.











HRG


----------



## luv2mod (Jul 5, 2011)

TheEplumber said:


> I didn't read if you have a valve on that line some where. Even if you do this shark bite valve will make a smooth transition for you. keep it as close to the wall as possible and add a 3/8 x3/8 dishwasher supply line to the DW. Just remove the 3/8 comp. nut and ferrule and connect your hose.


Thanks a ton! I was able to locate this at a local store and will stop by and pick one up asap.

Just to verify before I go out:

*A) *When you say remove the ferrule... Can you further explain? I was under the impression a ferrule was something that is "crimped" onto a cord of some sort to prevent tearing, do I cut my 3/8 dishwasher cord where that metal "band" (ferrule?) is, and insert it into the opposite end of the shark bite valve. Or,

*B)* Or does the other end of the shark bite valve twist off and allow me to twist on my 3/8 dishwasher cord?


Just wanting to make sure I have the instructions clear in my head as far as what to do and if there is any added product I need to purchase when I go to pick this up.

:thumbup:


----------



## luv2mod (Jul 5, 2011)

Homerepairguy said:


> Thanks for posting your pictures. The red tubing in all of your photos does look like PEX and wow, if it is PEX I never knew PEX could break like that. Is there any printing on the tubing to identify it?
> 
> The photos in your original post show a lot of white stuff on the "PEX" tubing. From my research on PEX, one has to be very careful on what touches PEX tubing as there can be chemical reactions resulting in deterioration of the PEX tubing.


That is probably it then. 

Well, I just checked and the white material peels off and appears to be paint.

I checked the tubing and it is indeed pex. It has "PEX" written on it as well as a dated year of 2002.



Homerepairguy said:


> The picture below that you posted does look like a good way to connect your dishwasher. At least you will be isolating the "PEX" tubing from dishwasher vibrations that way and hopefully prevent another breakage.
> 
> 
> 
> HRG


Indeed, I will cut the pex close to the drywall and install the valve there.

Appreciate your help!


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

luv2mod said:


> Thanks a ton! I was able to locate this at a local store and will stop by and pick one up asap.
> 
> Just to verify before I go out:
> 
> ...


Use a supply line(3/8 x 3/8 x 60") like pictured here with the valve I posted last night. The nut and brass ring on the valve will not be needed. It is basically built onto the new supply line. Do not over tighten the hose ends though. You might damage the rubber inside the nuts. Pick up a 3/8 MIP x 3/8 comp 90 also- its shown in the picture. This will replace the 90 at the water inlet connection on your DW. It will have a nut and ferule as well- you won't need them either


----------



## luv2mod (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey guys

Well, the straight sharkbite had been out of stock but I was finally able to find an angled one. It reads: 3/8" x 1/2". 3/8" being the dishwasher end, which fit fine; and 1/2" being the pex pipe end......* It did not fit.* The pex pipe is too small for the sleeve inside of the sharkbite to fit into. They were the same diameter. I thought it meant the sharkbite was *compatible *with a1/2" pipe rather than the sleeve itself being 1/2". Oops

So using logic, I attempted to measure only the *hollow* part of the pex pipe and came up with 1/4". Does that sound right? That should fit into my 1/2" pex?

My local hardware store had no other size metal ones, but they did have plastics. Would those hold up? If not, my other option is to order online, I see some 1/4" x 3/8" dishwasher elbows by sharkbite. No valve but it's the only thing in the 1/4" x 3/8" dimensions that I can find. The rest are all "couplings" which are not compatible with my set up.

Hoping someone can solve my "what size is this" mystery!


----------



## Canucker (May 5, 2011)

The smaller fittings should work. 1/2 inch pex is measuring the inside diameter. You have a 3/8 inch line.


----------



## Pittsville (Jan 8, 2011)

A dent in the armor that is PEX...


----------



## Hatsee (Oct 9, 2010)

Pittsville said:


> A dent in the armor that is PEX...


Just wait till that sharkbite blows off. :whistling2:


----------



## luv2mod (Jul 5, 2011)

Hatsee said:


> Just wait till that sharkbite blows off. :whistling2:


 .............?


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Nevermind someone else got it.


----------

